# Free Wifi in Brixton



## nick h. (Jan 30, 2009)

*Free wi-fi in Brixton in the mornings?*

Is there any? Now that Coffee@Max has closed down I can't think of one.

McDonalds and Caffe Nero are listed as hot-spots on various sites but I suppose they're subscription only? All the free ones I know - the Ritzy, the Prince, Mango Landing - don't open until lunchtime.

What about the Lounge? Not that I want to go there.

*** See updated list here NOV 2012*: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/free-wifi-in-brixton.239267/page-2


----------



## Kanda (Jan 30, 2009)

Just outside my house. I don't secure it


----------



## netbob (Jan 30, 2009)

weatherspoons


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2009)

nick h. said:


> Is there any? Now that Coffee@Max has closed down I can't think of one.
> 
> McDonalds and Caffe Nero are listed as hot-spots on various sites but I suppose they're subscription only?  All the free ones I know - the Ritzy, the Prince, Mango Landing - don't open until lunchtime.
> 
> What about the Lounge? Not that I want to go there.


Nothing wrong with the Lounge. There's free wi-fi there but you have to ask for the passcode (otherwise there's usually an unsecured connection you can find too). The Prince has free wi fi but you have to buy a drink for 40mins or so.


----------



## ethel (Jan 30, 2009)

mcdonalds is free.you have to buy something obvs.


----------



## nick h. (Jan 30, 2009)

Can't face their coffee. Or anything else on their menu. But why not take a thermos of my own coffee and sneakily decant it into one of their cups?


----------



## ash (Jan 30, 2009)

SW9 is open form 10 I think and is free you just need the password from the bar.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2009)

Brixton Library?


----------



## supercity (Feb 1, 2009)

Opus on Acre Lane and Negril (on the Hill) have free wifi, according to this lot http://www.jiwire.com/search-wifi-hotspots.htm?city_id=2131771


----------



## Fingers (Dec 30, 2009)

Do any of the bars in Brixton offer free WIFI for their customers (ie not The Cloud or TMobile bollocks)

In Herne Hill the following bars and cafes offer it

Half Moon
Escape
Pullens
Cafe Prov
Minosa

But I am damned if I can find anywhere in Brixton where I can sit and have a pint or a coffee and use my laptop without paying for it (apart from MacDonalds I guess which ain't gonna happen)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2009)

the albert?


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2009)

Ritzy has free wi-fi, so does the Lounge (you have to ask for the password) and there's one you can access by Honest Foods. The Prince of Wales has wi-fi, but you have to buy something to get a 45min (I think) voucher. The Dogstar has erratic wi-fi.


----------



## se5 (Dec 30, 2009)

Maybe more Camberwell than Brixton but still Lambeth - Sun and Doves on Coldharbour Lane offers it

I thought all Wetherspoons pubs offered it so the Beehive should?


----------



## honto (Dec 30, 2009)

Mango Landin defintely has it, and back down nearer Herne Hill the Prince Regent does - both you just ask at the bar for the password.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Dec 31, 2009)

The Van Gogh Cafe on Brixton Road does but I think they are closed for a while so it might not be available at the moment


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 31, 2009)

The lovely Lido Cafe also has free WIFI. A very strong signal as well!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I now have new places to work in the afternoon when I am sick of being stuck in the house!


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 31, 2009)

the Windmill does


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 31, 2009)

The Prince has free wifi too.


----------



## Winot (Dec 31, 2009)

Also Opus (Acre Lane).


----------



## flickerx (May 31, 2010)

Brixton Library is getting wi-fi in about three weeks from now, AFAIK.


----------



## bluestreak (May 31, 2010)

The florence and bar 127 in herne hill also do.


----------



## passivejoe (May 31, 2010)

White Horse.
Negril.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (May 31, 2010)

se5 said:


> Maybe more Camberwell than Brixton but still Lambeth - Sun and Doves on Coldharbour Lane offers it
> 
> *I thought all Wetherspoons pubs offered it so the Beehive should?*



Would anyone feel comfortable,
Getting their laptop out,
In The Beehive !


----------



## editor (May 31, 2010)

It's hardly that unusual now, you know.


----------



## flickerx (Jun 22, 2010)

Free wi-fi is up and running at the library, good signal upstairs at the desks.


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 22, 2010)

perhaps we should start sharing the passwords?


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2010)

*Threads merged

I'm going to write a feature on the site about this, so if anyone knows about any wi-fo spots not yet covered (or can find any inaccuracies) please post up something!

I can conform that the Opus cafe wi-fi works, but the Ritzy's has been borked for the last couple of days. The Lounge was closed today so nothing doing there, but the Prince was open.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2010)

*Threads merged

I'm going to write a feature on the site about this, so if anyone knows about any wi-fo spots not yet covered (or can find any inaccuracies) please post up something!

I can conform that the Opus cafe wi-fi works, but the Ritzy's has been borked for the last couple of days. The Lounge was closed today so nothing doing there, but the Prince was open.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 13, 2010)

Windmill has it - need to ask at the bar for the password


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Thought this thread might be worth reviving. These Wi-Fi hostpots were still active around Brixton last time I looked - but please update the info if you know better and add your own hotspots!

Ritzy (free, but flaky at times, no password needed)
Prince Of Wales (purchase still needed for 45 mins access?)
Caffe Nero - free and reliable, log in required
Lounge - free and reliable, password from counter
Albert - free and reliable, log in required
Market House - free
Cafe Sifitis - free
Brixton Library
Starbucks - free while you drink shit coffee
Costa - free
Trinity Arms - free

Haven't found any reliable free wi-fi in the Villaaage, although I think Seven and Breadroom in Market Row have free wi-fi too.

Brixton tube station - free, log in required


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2012)

which of these works if you are standing outside?
mcdonalds is a bit iffy and ritzy is intermittent. there appears to be a kfc one but i have been unsuccessful accessing it.
how does the albert one work? do you have to go in to the pub to use it?
does the password at the lounge vary? if not, can someone PM me it please?


----------



## gabi (Nov 13, 2012)

the crown and anchor's got a good connection


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Ritzy's knackered again - coverage seems really patchy inside.
KFC and McDs both have wi-fi on offer, but I guess you have to go in and buy some of their food to hook up (I won't be doing that).


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> which of these works if you are standing outside?
> mcdonalds is a bit iffy and ritzy is intermittent. there appears to be a kfc one but i have been unsuccessful accessing it.
> how does the albert one work? do you have to go in to the pub to use it?
> does the password at the lounge vary? if not, can someone PM me it please?


The Albert one involves you signing into a Greene King account and then it's free. The Lounge one changes from time to time, so you have to go in and ask.

It doesn't seem fair to give out the wi-fi passwords of independent businesses, so I won't be posting them up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2012)

sure. i wasn't asking anyone to put them up, just PM me. 
do the lounge mind if you walk in, ask for the password and then walk straight out again?


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> sure. i wasn't asking anyone to put them up, just PM me.
> do the lounge mind if you walk in, ask for the password and then walk straight out again?


Just buy a coffee.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Just buy a coffee.


i wish i could afford it. the thread is for 'free' wifi. i would like tips on ABSOLUTELY free wifi please. No harm in asking.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i wish i could afford it. the thread is for 'free' wifi. i would like tips on ABSOLUTELY free wifi please. No harm in asking.


Get to the library then.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey, what about SW2?
The Windmill has wifi (password) and I'm pretty sure Negril and White Horse have it too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2012)

I was asking cos I was in Brixton the other day and had to get in touch with a friend in the area. I often use the library, but I did not have my library card with me and could not remember any of the details, so I was standing outside the Ritzy to try and get a signal. It took ages to sort out, so I was asking about free wifi spots for a future time (pretty likely knowing me). 
so, I'll ask the forum again: which are the best wifi spots in Brixton that you can get a free signal from off the street? Suggestions would gratefully be accepted. Thanks!
I can start another thread if you wish, but thought this was the best for such advice.


----------



## gabi (Nov 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Hey, what about SW2?
> The Windmill has wifi (password) and I'm pretty sure Negril and White Horse have it too.


 
Read the thread title. It says Brixton. 

OU you could buy a can of special brew and stand outside the beehive. You can pick up the signal there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2012)

i said i was skint!


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Sometimes there's open wi-fi in the Village by Federation but that seems to come and go like the froth on a cappuccino on a windy day.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2012)

gabi said:
			
		

> the crown and anchor's got a good connection



Yup. Very good.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 13, 2012)

the grosvenor has free wifi, you need to ask for the password


----------



## paolo (Nov 13, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> The Windmill has wifi (password) and I'm pretty sure Negril and White Horse have it too.



Horse certainly does, password given at the bar.


----------



## paolo (Nov 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> Read the thread title. It says Brixton.



Oi.

Brixton spans both SW9 and SW2.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Cheers for the updates. I'll post/tweet them tomorrow and ask for others to contribute so we end up with a useful resource.


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

gabi said:


> Read the thread title. It says Brixton.


SW2* is* Brixton


----------



## boohoo (Nov 13, 2012)

Seven has wi-fi - best served with hot churros


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 13, 2012)

editor said:


> *Threads merged
> 
> I'm going to write a feature on the site about this, so if anyone knows about any wi-fo spots not yet covered (or can find any inaccuracies) please post up something!
> .


 
It is slightly further out but the British Film Institute library on the Southbank has Wi Fi. I bumped into someone I know there and he said its ok. Plus the new library ( next to the BFI shop where the exhibition space used to be) is free to use and there are also lockers and toilets in BFI. He liked it.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive seen people use the wi fi in San Marino cafe on Brixton Road. Says here its free


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

I have an app called free wifi finder. will take it for a walk tomorrow


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Manter said:


> I have an app called free wifi finder. will take it for a walk tomorrow


Cheers. A lot of the listing services are woefully out of date and without going into the building it's hard to work out if the service is actually free or not (some make you buy stuff first).


----------



## Manter (Nov 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Cheers. A lot of the listing services are woefully out of date and without going into the building it's hard to work out if the service is actually free or not (some make you buy stuff first).


this thing uses google maps and tries to join the wifi and then sends you a list... hope it works on new (deeply hated) phone


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 14, 2012)

The Breadroom offer free wifi


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 15, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i said i was skint!


 
In Estonia free WiFi was set up by the Government. Its normal there. This is interesting thread as a lot of people might have devices that can access WiFi but are skint. As a lot of us are now.

About time that WiFi was made more accessible for people in the 21st C.

Parts of central London have free WiFi Anyone tried it?


----------



## paolo (Nov 16, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> In Estonia free WiFi was set up by the Government. Its normal there. This is interesting thread as a lot of people might have devices that can access WiFi but are skint. As a lot of us are now.
> 
> About time that WiFi was made more accessible for people in the 21st C.
> 
> Parts of central London have free WiFi Anyone tried it?



I was in Estonia (aages ago).... Really liked that they treated WiFi as strategic infrastructure, not 'toll roads'.

There's some free stuff (properly free, not coffee-shop-leakage) in London, but not much. Virgin are still open in a few places, but I'm assuming that was a 2012 freebie that will come to an end soon.


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2012)

@editor Sorry for delay, generally drowning in work.  Only ones I found not covered on here already:  

Crown and Anchor is free but you need to ask for the password, ie buy a pint
All of Brixton town centre is covered by a Boingo wireless- so if you have O2 or BT at home you should be able to get on free- if you don't, you can get 30 mins free as an intro- you need to register but not give card or anything
Someone who lives behind BCA has a personal virgin network they haven't passworded


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 20, 2012)

Downtown Brixton is well covered by the BT hotspot network, which is free if you have BT's cheapest home broadband package.


----------



## Manter (Nov 20, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Downtown Brixton is well covered by the BT hotspot network, which is free if you have BT's cheapest home broadband package.


Ahha, I'm on Boingo as it is global, and they give you access to BT... so I didn't see BT as a seperate thing.


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 20, 2012)

If you have a wifi booster you're within range of a BT hotspot pretty much anywhere around here.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

I've posted up a listing of all the Brixton wi-fi hotspots I've found so far. I'm sure there's loads more, so I'm hoping folks will add the ones I've missed.

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/a-guide-to-free-wi-fi-hotspots-in-brixton-locations-updates-tips/


----------



## Chilavert (May 29, 2013)

Free wi-fi at the Elm Park Tavern as well.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Free wi-fi at the Elm Park Tavern as well.


 
Do you know what type (Cloud/BT etc)?


----------



## Chilavert (May 29, 2013)

Cloud afaik Ed.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2013)

Cheers - added.


----------



## Franswa (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi,

There is also free Wifi at *Cafe Le Euro*. 

Address: 
Unit 1, Eurolink Business Centre (next to Curry's and Halfords)
49 Effra Road
SW2 1BZ

Great food & coffee is available. 

I had the Sweet Potato, Coconut & Coriander Soup with nice bread. This is a winner. I will be back for it.

This cafe is a hidden gem. Check it out if you are in the area


----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2013)

nick h. said:


> *Free wi-fi in Brixton in the mornings?*
> 
> Is there any? Now that Coffee@Max has closed down I can't think of one.
> 
> ...


Cafe Nero is free - via Cloud (free to sign up with it).  Also, the library, ground floor only.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2013)

flickerx said:


> Free wi-fi is up and running at the library, good signal upstairs at the desks.


Really?   When I tried to get wi-fi upstairs, there was no usable signal.  Maybe it depends on how many people are trying to use it at the same time.


----------



## Frumious B. (Oct 22, 2013)

You can often boost a 1 bar signal to 5 bars with one of these.


----------

